# MAC MSF in photographs



## Teex (Nov 25, 2009)

Hi there ladies and gents!

Months ago, I saw _*this blog entry*_. She explains why people should maybe avoid products like MSF, especially if they are going to be in pictures. 

Have I misunderstood? Does this mean I should avoid MSFs if I am often in pictures? Or are there some that look great in pictures and some that I should generally avoid?

Tell me of your experiences and recommend me a few favorites! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







PS.
There are 2 MAC stores in all of Norway. One at the airport and one in Oslo. Oslo is a 2h+ train ride from where I live, the train tickets alone will cost me around $70. So going there for a small shopping trip and then returning the items if I don't like it isn't an option, sadly.


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Nov 25, 2009)

I definitely think the reference to MSFs in that post is to the variously coloured MSF's, not MSF Natural which is an all over face powder and has far less light reflecting particles in it... You can definitely wear MSF Natural in photos... 

However, if you were to put something like Cheeky Bronze MSF all over your face, that would probably look similar to how Catherine Zeta Jones looks in that photo... The more shimmery the MSF is, the more it will reflect light in a photo... However those types of MSF's can be used for highlighting your cheekbones, etc, like pixiwoo suggests.

Some of the older MSF's only provide a subtle "shimmer" and seem to be refined a lot more than the recent ones such as Triple Fusion or Cheeky Bronze which were a total glitter fest and as such, not very flattering in photos... 

I think the best MSF for you will depend on your skin tone and colour... You should check out whether ACW - Authentic Wholesale Discount MAC and Other Cosmetics ships to Norway as they have a whole bunch of MAC MSF's on their at the moment.

HTH


----------



## lyttleravyn (Nov 25, 2009)

She means if you are going to be going to prom, or in a wedding where you know for certain that you will be in pictures. Certain formulas do not photograph well. MAC MSF have shimmery, light-reflecting properties which you do not want when taking a lot of pictures. In natural light they look fabulous because it helps give a highlight. This is what she's referring to. You don't want lots of shimmer all over your face if you are having professional photographs taken because the flash will reflect off of it and it would be unflattering. However MAC's MSF Natural (with no shimmer) would be fine as a finishing or touch-up powder because it is a matte powder.

The same holds true for foundations with SPF in them. There are a number of threads on Specktra already that talk about which foundations are good for special events, normally they don't have SPF (there's an ingredient that is light-reflecting, I don't remember what it is though). 

As far as powders go, I prefer the Studio Fix Powder over MSF, personally I think MSF shows my pores horribly but that's personal preference. Hope tha helps!


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 25, 2009)

yes i agree that it means not to apply something super shimmery all over your face because in photos you'll look sweaty and quite starnge.  however if you use a msf when taking pictures, use one to highlight your face. in my avatar i have got perfect topping msf on as a highlight and i don't look any stranger than normal!


----------



## hello_kitty (Nov 25, 2009)

It's going to depend on HOW you're photographed, too.  Direct flash from a typical camera and maybe you'll look funky.  But I've worn mineral foundation with SPF in it to professional photoshoots and my face never came out white because the lighting techniques are completely different.  If the flash isn't direct, it's not as of a big of an issue.  (So this is when you hope that a wedding photographer knows what the hell they're doing, LOL)


----------



## nikkic (Nov 25, 2009)

They put Bobbi Brown shimmerbrick on me for my wedding and needless to say I look like a greasy oil slick in ALL of my pictures.


----------



## Teex (Nov 27, 2009)

Thanks for the replies everyone. You've been very helpful.


----------



## queli13 (Dec 9, 2009)

wow, i'd never heard of that before


----------



## pleomorphic (Dec 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_you'll look sweaty_

 
This made me lol!
But it makes sense, although truthfully the thought had never occurred to me.  Thanks!


----------



## Meisje (Dec 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nikkic* 

 
_They put Bobbi Brown shimmerbrick on me for my wedding and needless to say I look like a greasy oil slick in ALL of my pictures. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That can be retouched pretty easily!


----------

